# I'm new here :) a question and a story



## Thisguy12 (Aug 13, 2011)

My wife and I just got a argen bnw tegu, we were told he was about 8 months old and very aggressive. The people we got him from were told he was 8 months and didnt know any better. We got him home and because of his size I did not believe he was only 8 months so we took him to a local pet store that has a very good reptile staff and the lady we talked to remembered selling him 3 years ago. As for the aggression he's never once bit me or tried to we hold him every day and take him out and let him roam around the house. The only change we made to his living is made him a nice hide witch he didn't have before and stoped feeding him live mice and or rats, just so no ones concerned we don't feed him
Mice offen it's about once every Two to tree weeks in his diet. This site helped Us a lot with his care thanks to all that Post here couldn't have done it with out the info we got here. So this turned into a story lol my question is any insight Into his aggression coming back ? If it's being In A new home just has him scared ? He's been with us for 2 months now so Plz any insight ya got would be great thanks 
Joel./ duke
We also have
3 corn snakes
A mali uromastix ( sorry if spellings wrong)
2 bearded dragons


----------



## Rhetoric (Aug 13, 2011)

Thisguy12 said:


> My wife and I just got a argen bnw tegu, we were told he was about 8 months old and very aggressive. The people we got him from were told he was 8 months and didnt know any better. We got him home and because of his size I did not believe he was only 8 months so we took him to a local pet store that has a very good reptile staff and the lady we talked to remembered selling him 3 years ago. As for the aggression he's never once bit me or tried to we hold him every day and take him out and let him roam around the house. The only change we made to his living is made him a nice hide witch he didn't have before and stoped feeding him live mice and or rats, just so no ones concerned we don't feed him
> Mice offen it's about once every Two to tree weeks in his diet. This site helped Us a lot with his care thanks to all that Post here couldn't have done it with out the info we got here. So this turned into a story lol my question is any insight Into his aggression coming back ? If it's being In A new home just has him scared ? He's been with us for 2 months now so Plz any insight ya got would be great thanks
> Joel./ duke
> We also have
> ...



I would guess the new home has him more on edge. Usually it takes a week or two at least for an animal to become comfortable in a new environment. What else is it eating besides whole prey? Do you have any pictures of it? 
How does the pet store know thats where he came from and remember him from 3 years ago? I don't want to doubt too much but unless they don't get many tegus it can be hard to tell who is who especially over time as they grown and change.


----------



## james.w (Aug 13, 2011)

I would say if you have had him 2 months, he is probably acclimated to you and his new house and this is his temperament. Maybe something else was wrong where he was before that caused the aggression. 

How big is he and what is his enclosure setup like??

Also in my opinion mice/rats are fine as a staple diet as long as heat and humidity are correct. I feed my tegu rats or chicks 3-4 times a week and have no problems.


----------



## Thisguy12 (Aug 13, 2011)

The pet store remembered because I know the names of the last 2 owners and the original owner worked at that pet store  
He eat eggs hard boiled mostly sometimes srambled ground lean turkey and some fruits 
He's in a 6'3'3 glass tank he's 2 and a half feet long


----------



## james.w (Aug 13, 2011)

What substrate, temps, and humidity?


----------



## Thisguy12 (Aug 13, 2011)

Cyprus mulch and black soil , coco fiber a 1/3 mix of all basking of about 110 tank temp around 80 to 90 humidity 70. to 80And I'm in the process of building a bigger living space 

As for pictures I only s
Have them on facebook for now if ya look me up you can proly creep me lol
Joel neff


----------



## james.w (Aug 13, 2011)

Everything sounds good, if he is calm, I wouldn't expect him to become aggressive.


----------



## Thisguy12 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## james.w (Aug 13, 2011)

I would increase his whole prey (mice/rats/chicks) intake. I feel the whole prey is more nutritionally balance than any supplemented turkey you can give.


----------



## jdpFL (Aug 13, 2011)

Sounds like you're doing everything right! We were told ours was cage and food aggressive also, and he's never been aggressive at all. Luck or proper care and feeding I suppose. Love this forum...you can learn so much and it's fun to read other tegu stories!


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Aug 15, 2011)

I would just e careful how many eggs he eats they are not a good thing to have very often. Maybe 1x monthly mine have them but myaare on a 95% whole prey diet. I consider adding more whole prey it is a nutritionally complete meal.


----------

